# chocho



## randalserr

In Spain is this a vulgar word or is it a word that a child would use?


----------



## jal

Hi.
No. A child would never use such a word? It's rude to use that word if you're not among friends.


----------



## blimpa

What does it mean in Spain? I'm just wondering because in Bolivia, where I'm from, it does not have a rude meaning. It's what you say to people who are older and kind of grumpy.


----------



## inbcn

No, no no, definitely not suitable for a child!!!!


----------



## Filis Cañí

jal said:


> Hi.
> No. A child would never use such a word? It's rude to use that word if you're not among friends.


 
¿Y qué me dice de la muñeca chochona?


----------



## MonaArg

Hi,
I know you asked about Spain, but you'd hear it here, in Argentina. Not so much with children, I guess. Anyway, it would only mean: Very Happy!
Estaba chocho (de la vida)
Bye,


----------



## delhi

As I've heard, anybody could say someone is "chocho". It means you're very happy, very glad.
Está chocho con el auto nuevo = He's so happy with his new car.
However, it's informal...
(Of course, Argentina is very different from Spain in many aspects of vocabulary).


----------



## falconwar

Hmmm    pussy


----------



## nye

randalserr said:


> In Spain is this a vulgar word or is it a word that a child would use?


In Spain "chocho" is a slang word for the female genitals. In English the closest would be "pussy".


----------



## Argónida

*Chocho* es el sexo femenino, la vulva.
Expresión muy vulgar para dirigirse a una mujer o niña, pero muy usual en Cádiz :_"¡Eh, chocho, ven p'acá!"._


----------



## inbcn

Ja ja ja
No se que es la muñeca chochona....si es lo que pienso no creo que sea bueno que un niño tenga una!!!!


----------



## Begonaf

Todo depende en que sentido lo use;
*chocho**1**.*
(Del mozár. _šóš,_ y este del lat. _salsus_, salado, por prepararse así habitualmente).

*1. *m. *altramuz* (‖ fruto).
*2. *m. Confite, peladilla o cualquier dulce pequeño.
*3. *m. vulg. *vulva.*
*4. *m._ Col._ y_ R. Dom._ Árbol leguminoso de hojas pubescentes y de semillas de color rojo encendido.


----------



## veggito72

Here in Ecuador chocho means like: in love or really love a person or thing:

Estoy chocho por comprarme un iPod. (I really want to buy an iPod)
La abuela está chochisima por su nieto. (The grandmother is in too deep for her grandson)

It's kind of slang, but not a bad word to be worried about..., at least here in the middle of the world.


----------



## MonaArg

Oh!
And another meaning would be what blimpa said!
Se puso chocho. (He became old, grumpy, fussy, etc)

What does it mean in Spain? Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :-(
Bye,


----------



## Begonaf

I buy many chochos in the ferias.
Lots people in Andalucia and Extremadura say "chocho" to referd them self to a female "?Que pasa Chocho?"


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

In Mexico, this word is used especially to refer to someone contemptuously (refers to old age). You _*may*_ use it playfully *only if* the person you're saying it to knows the score.


----------



## blimpa

Ok, I had never heard that word to mean the female's genitals. Here in Bolivia that would be "cocho", but not "chocho.


----------



## Filis Cañí

La muñeca chochona (brand name) is one of the most popular dolls sold in Spain for girls!

The popular classes in Triana (that is, everyone) use chocho (pronounced shosho) quite nonchalantly.


----------



## ILT

In México chocho is an adjective to describe an old person or with attitudes proper of an old person (está chocheando). It is also the noun used to describe the little pills prescribed by homeopats.

Warm regards

ILT


----------



## Filis Cañí

In Spain, chochez-chocho-chocha also mean old age dementia.


----------



## ILT

Filis Cañí said:


> In Spain, chochez-chocho-chocha also mean old age dementia.


That's what I meant! Thanks for putting it so clearly


----------



## Berenguer

Of course that in Spain a child can use the word «chocho» because it has a lot of meanings:

1. «Este hombre está chocho» also «este hombre chochea» means that this man is really old and think like an old man, being too sensible, and so on.

2. «No comas tantos chochos que te van a sentar mal». Chocho can also be  a kind of nut, but not a nut...I don't know how to traduce «altramuz». In this sentence it can also have the meaning of a little candy.

3. «Vamos a jugar al lanzamiento de chochos». Chocho here is the olive's stone. It is used in Salamanca (a province in Spain)

4. «¡Qué guapa estás hoy chocho!» This is used in Andalucia, and means something like "girl". (And of course it is pronounced als shosho)

5. The most extended meaning is chocho als the vulgar way of saying "vulva" or "femenin genitals"


----------



## Argónida

Berenguer said:


> 4. «¡Qué guapa estás hoy chocho!» This is used in Andalucia, and means something like "girl". (And of course it is pronounced als shosho)


 
En cuanto a este uso, que es el que a mí me resulta más familiar (y que viene de la acepción de "chocho" como "vulva", indudablemente), yo corregiría a un hijo mío si la utilizara, pero no porque sea una palabra excesivamente fuerte (como "coño", por ejemplo), sino porque suena ordinaria, arrabalera, como hablar a gritos o dar golpes en el brazo de la persona con la que hablas, por ejemplo. Incluso en Cádiz, donde como ya he dicho se puede escuchar en todas partes, según en qué contextos, personas o situaciones está mal visto, y denota falta de educación, de "saber estar".


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:


> Lots people in Andalucia and Extremadura say "chocho" to referd them self to a female "?Que pasa Chocho?"


It is pronounced "shosho". And is still very rude. 
To refer to old age it would be "está chocho", or "chochea".  
Alexa


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> En cuanto a este uso, que es el que a mí me resulta más familiar (y que viene de la acepción de "chocho" como "vulva", indudablemente), yo corregiría a un hijo mío si la utilizara, pero no porque sea una palabra excesivamente fuerte (como "coño", por ejemplo), sino porque suena ordinaria, arrabalera, como hablar a gritos o dar golpes en el brazo de la persona con la que hablas, por ejemplo. Incluso en Cádiz, donde como ya he dicho se puede escuchar en todas partes, según en qué contextos, personas o situaciones está mal visto, y denota falta de educación, de "saber estar".



Me ha faltado poner en mi post anterior que de las cinco acepciones que he mostrado, quizás sólo las tres primeras son las que un niño podría usar. Sin duda alguna la cuarta acepción, es decir, «chocho» como apelativo para «chica» o «muchacha» (en clara consonancia con la acepción «vulva», haciendo buena la máxima «el todo por una parte»), es lenguaje vulgar, aunque muy usado, y desde luego que quizá no niños, pero sí adolescentes tempranos lo usan en Andalucía (yo lo he oído de gente de Sevilla, Málaga y Almería) como algo habitual...aunque como dices no por ello menos reprobable, sobretodo en niños.


----------



## Argónida

Sólo añadir, para terminar de ilustrar este tema tan interesante  que, por supuesto, existe la versión masculina de la expresión, usada con mayor profusión si cabe: *picha* _(¿Qué pasa, pisha?)._


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> Sólo añadir, para terminar de ilustrar este tema tan interesante  que, por supuesto, existe la versión masculina de la expresión, usada con mayor profusión si cabe: *picha* _(¿Qué pasa, pisha?)._


 
La verdad que se podría abrir un post sólo relacionado con el mundo del vocabulario castellano derivado de los genitales en toda su extensión.
¿En otros idiomas es así también?


----------



## Priss

chocho, es un tipo de fruto leguminoso que se come mucho en la sierra ecuatoriana, muy parecido al frejol, (beans).


----------



## babybug10-31

I'm researching the Tango for a class project and I was reading some information about the early vulgarity of the lyrics to the music. In this information it said the word chocho also refers to choclo or coño all of which were coined as vulgar slang terms. This would have been used in Argentina around the beginning of the development of the Tango.


----------



## kazijistan

Words may change their meaning from one country to another. For instance, In Chile "chocho" does not mean a "dirty" word. If a baby is born in a family, and his/her parents, his/her grandparents, and all the other relatives show a lot of affection about him/her, you can say they are "chochos" with that baby. It is an expression linked to love and charm.


----------



## aztlaniano

Lupin/lupine
"Chochos or "chochitos" is used at least in some parts of Spain as a nickname for "altramuces" (lupins), a legume similar to lima beans, which is soaked in brine and peeled before eating.
"Estos altramuces que se venden en bolsitas y que son conocidos comunmente como chochos, qué risa la primera vez que los oí llamar así, están de vício."
"No seais salidos, se llaman asi tambien!!! No hay cosa mas buena que estar con la peña en tu casa con unas cervecitas y comiendo chochos a mansalva..."
This is already in the dictionary:
_*Lupinus mutabilis*_ is a species of lupin grown in the Andes for its edible bean. Vernacular names include *tarwi*, *tarhui*, *chocho*, *altramuz*, *Andean lupin*, *South American lupin*, or *pearl lupin*.




Fuente Wikipedia. 





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupin


----------



## falconwar

aztlaniano said:


> Lupin/lupine
> "Chochos or "chochitos" is used at least in some parts of Spain as a nickname for "altramuces" (lupins), a legume similar to lima beans, which is soaked in brine and peeled before eating.
> "Estos altramuces que se venden en bolsitas y que son conocidos comunmente como chochos, qué risa la primera vez que los oí llamar así, están de vício."
> "No seais salidos, se llaman asi tambien!!! No hay cosa mas buena que estar con la peña en tu casa con unas cervecitas y comiendo chochos a mansalva..."
> This is already in the dictionary:
> _*Lupinus mutabilis*_ is a species of lupin grown in the Andes for its edible bean. Vernacular names include *tarwi*, *tarhui*, *chocho*, *altramuz*, *Andean lupin*, *South American lupin*, or *pearl lupin*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente Wikipedia.



Wow what part of spain are you talking about? I had never heard that.


----------



## aztlaniano

falconwar said:


> Wow what part of spain are you talking about? I had never heard that.


 
I first heard it at the Feria de Córdoba. I can't remember where else.
Berenguer mentions it in passing in this very thread.


----------



## falconwar

oh yeah, I know what is that. I don't usually go to ferias or verbenas thats why I forgot it. I have never really aten it and I didn't know its name.


----------



## ravimon

In Spain, chocho is a vulgar word that mean vulva.


----------



## bailarín

He visto algunas pelis que se tratan de las pandillas mexicanas y usan esa frase o una derivación (chonchón) para significar "pussy." ¿Algún comentario?


----------

